# EMT conduit climbing sticks



## flhunter2008 (Jun 29, 2010)

Anyone have any issues making climbing sticks out of EMT conduit?


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

We have made several and never had a problem. Like them better than the store bought ladders.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## walnuts4x4 (Jan 11, 2010)

have any pics or diagrams?


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

There are plenty of threads on here about this. You should search some of them.


----------



## ShaneC (Oct 21, 2007)

Here are some that I made.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

That is the main material I use for almost all my stands, ladders and sticks. If welded properly they will last!!


----------



## BuckPoleNA (Dec 28, 2014)

ShaneC said:


> Here are some that I made.


What size conduit, how long are the sections, and how far apart are they?


----------



## BuckPoleNA (Dec 28, 2014)

RatherBArchery said:


> That is the main material I use for almost all my stands, ladders and sticks. If welded properly they will last!!


I've seen yours on here on a couple threads. What I can't find is what size conduit do you use, how big are the steps for the loops and how far apart are each step?


----------



## Travis12123 (Jul 28, 2012)

Looks like 3/4


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

+1
Looks like 3/4 for the ladder and 1/2 for the steps, and I would guess 6-8" wide.


----------



## shinobi3 (Jun 20, 2009)

Very nice


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

can you show a close up picture of the weld joints? thank you


----------



## ShaneC (Oct 21, 2007)

I did not butt weld them I actually drilled the 3/4" and inserted the 1/2". I felt this makes it extremely stronger.


----------



## ShaneC (Oct 21, 2007)

On the specs, yes 3/4", I cut one 10' piece in half and bend the ends with a regular pipe bender. I measured my muck boots then went two inches wider. I can measure how far the steps are apart tomorrow, but I just split the difference. Once I welded it up I cut some off the bends to make it a little closer to the tree. You can make each section an inch shorter and they will stack pretty close.


----------



## aeasley10 (Oct 24, 2013)

Roughly how much does each ladder stick cost your to build?


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Whats the difference between emt conduit and ridged conduit? Looks like 5' would run about 5.50 in emt. Might make these for my friend ty for the idea.


----------



## kp3100 (Oct 8, 2009)

Rigid conduit has a thicker/heavier wall than emt.


----------



## ShaneC (Oct 21, 2007)

I found the 3/4" for $3.05 for 10', and 1/2" for $1.99. so less that $5 per section. I put 5 sections per stand so its roughly $25 for that. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Allied-T...101550/100400406?N=5yc1vZbohlZ1z0ugnqZ1z113da
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Allied-T...Conduit-101543/100400405?N=5yc1vZbohlZ1z0ugnq


----------



## Dwayne (May 23, 2003)

*My EMT Sticks*

I have built a number of them thanks to a previous thread by RatherBArchery. 

I used all 1/2-inch EMT and now use 5/16-inch hollow braid poly rope - I hate buckles! 

I welded the EMT with a MIG welder and they have held up just fine. Each section weighs 3.5 lbs. 

See photos for dimensions.


----------



## stevenyoder.lil (May 14, 2015)

Tagged

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

I have been using ratherbarchery's design also. I like how you can stack them toghether for transport. I have been using 1/2" hollow braid for mine though. I am not a light fellow. These are the best climbing sticks I have ever used. I also am using a mig welder to weld these together. I am using 3/4 emt for the side rails and 1/2 for the steps. I cut the 3/4 emt 30" each so get 4 pieces out of each 10' stick. 



Dwayne said:


> I have built a number of them thanks to a previous thread by RatherBArchery.
> 
> I used all 1/2-inch EMT and now use 5/16-inch hollow braid poly rope - I hate buckles!
> 
> ...


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*EMT steps*

Just built these for a close friend....... The key to using conduit is to not overheat the metal when welding it, that is why I use either MIG or my preferred method of TIG with silicone bronze filler rod.


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

Your design is the best! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

How far out from the tree are you guys making these? Couple inches? Nice climbing sticks though!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*more conduit step detail*

Just showing what I like to do to my siderails so I have more weld surface. This is done with our press brake at work, I press the full 10 foot length before cutting down to the 30" pieces for the siderails. NOTE: Always press/flatten the tube 180 degrees away from the internal weld seam so it doesn't break!!!!
Oh by the way, this is a picture of a ladder stand section I built......


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I can get you a measurement but my size 13 rubber boot toe doesn't hit the tree unless I stand on my arch, which hurts 
I use a 15" long piece of 1/2" EMT (3/4" O.D) and bend it into the "horseshoe" using a hand bender with a 3" radius, I think...LOL


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*step detail (s)*

OK, here are steps I have used in the past...
3/4" EMT step stands 8 inches off the tree and the 1/2" EMT step stands 6 inches off the tree.
The only issue with the 3/4" EMT step is that my bender is a ratchet bender and it takes longer to bend these, it is nice having the extra width though.....
Not sure what happened but the larger step is supposed to say 8.5" wide???


----------



## cljslj05 (Aug 13, 2008)

I have made several over the years.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I like the arm rests on your hang-on's!!!


----------



## cljslj05 (Aug 13, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> I like the arm rests on your hang-on's!!!


its a Ol man stand that I bought but I built the ladder.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

oh, ok.... I may add arm rests to my next hang-on build...


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Since you guys are posting up your designs then I'll show you mine. I take no credit since I got the idea off here. I just use a pulley to bend them by hand. I also use a mig. I keep them 10' and put 2 together.









Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

I hope you guys don't weigh a whole lot. Your weight is A LOT of leverage on that weld joint, being only conduit. ^^^^


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

Can the loops/steps be bent with a standard hand bender or are you guys using pricier benders? My buddy has a mig welder and I thought I would pick up a bender and try some of these. This is the type bender I was referring to http://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-Tools-1-2-in-Aluminum-Conduit-Bender-and-Handle-56206/100660166


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Not sure you can get a tight enough bend with one of those???


m2ms said:


> Can the loops/steps be bent with a standard hand bender or are you guys using pricier benders? My buddy has a mig welder and I thought I would pick up a bender and try some of these. This is the type bender I was referring to http://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-Tools-1-2-in-Aluminum-Conduit-Bender-and-Handle-56206/100660166


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*more steps*

You mean like these cgoehl125, I built these years ago  LOL 
These were in 5 foot sections and had slip joints to connect.. Liked them but that slip joint was a pain and the tree needed to be straighter then when using my 30" sections now. I may have a need for 10 foot sections for my next build!!
BTW, love that bending jig, how do you roll the tubing around it??? PICTURES????


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

We'll I just stick a piece of rebar in the end and bend it. If you go slow it'll kink. It's gotta be one quick motion. As for being too skimpy I was very skeptical too so the first one I made I put on a tree and tried to break it. I had to work jumping up and down to even get it to bend and I'm 225 pounds. I haven't had any issues since

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

j.d.m. said:


> I hope you guys don't weigh a whole lot. Your weight is A LOT of leverage on that weld joint, being only conduit. ^^^^


I weigh 240 and the 1/2" emt or mig welds don't even begin to give. I have built enough stands and sticks out of emt over the last 20 years that I have no doubts that mig welds on emt is safe for my own use.


----------



## j.d.m. (Dec 28, 2005)

Cool. Glad it holds up. Ive made stands from stainless tubing and what not, but they are hang-ons. Strong enough for guys twice my weight, but I still try to keep guys out in case one breaks for ANY reason.


----------



## jshow (Oct 4, 2014)

Glad I found this, I have been using EMT ladder stands for years. All my buddies think I'm weird.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I think we DIY guys may be a little weird....LOL
I just like building things myself and not trusting my life to a robot welder in China


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

m2ms said:


> Can the loops/steps be bent with a standard hand bender or are you guys using pricier benders? My buddy has a mig welder and I thought I would pick up a bender and try some of these. This is the type bender I was referring to http://www.homedepot.com/p/Klein-Tools-1-2-in-Aluminum-Conduit-Bender-and-Handle-56206/100660166


 Just so you know, I tried one of those benders yesterday and it didn't allow me to get anywhere close to a bend that I needed. It won't let you draw the bend tight enough. I did buy another hand bender today that works perfect, ran about $60, so guys in the U.S. can probably get them half that price......lol 
I'll post of pic of it as soon as I get a chance


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, how much rope are you guys putting on each section and do you find certain knots work better then others?


----------



## Squirrels (Sep 7, 2010)

Maxtor said:


> Just so you know, I tried one of those benders yesterday and it didn't allow me to get anywhere close to a bend that I needed. It won't let you draw the bend tight enough. I did buy another hand bender today that works perfect, ran about $60, so guys in the U.S. can probably get them half that price......lol
> I'll post of pic of it as soon as I get a chance


Can you post a link to purchase the bender with some pics and a piece you were able to bend correctly? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FIZZY (Jul 10, 2004)

Just to let you guys know, now they are making aluminum EMT. It's new to the market and not everyone has it, but it's out there. I have a couple of pieces to make a couple of extra large arrows for my next 3D shoot. Just to have some fun with my buddies.


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

FIZZY said:


> Just to let you guys know, now they are making aluminum EMT. It's new to the market and not everyone has it, but it's out there. I have a couple of pieces to make a couple of extra large arrows for my next 3D shoot. Just to have some fun with my buddies.


I have tried it. The wall is thicker so by the time you build the same sticks they end up weighing more than the steel emt sticks do.


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

Maxtor said:


> Just out of curiosity, how much rope are you guys putting on each section and do you find certain knots work better then others?


I put about 5- 6 feet on each one. I make a constrictor loop on one end and loop it through itself around one side and the other side I have a chain link welded on and I pass it through the loop and around the side and tuck it back under itself. It tightens down on itself and wont go anywhere.


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Maxtor said:


> Just out of curiosity, how much rope are you guys putting on each section and do you find certain knots work better then others?


I weld hooks about 2-3 feet from the top of the bottom section of my 2 10 foot sections together. Then I hang that section with a chain. That way all the weight is supported by the chain. Then I add 2 ropes or ratchet straps to hold it against the tree depending on what I have available. If I use rope then I girth hitch it to one side then around the tree then truckers hitch and 2 half hitches. Sometimes I don't even put a strap on the bottom.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naylor86 (Sep 24, 2016)

These are all great idea's. Being a electrician by trade i never even thought of bending it 180 degree's. That's a no no in our book haha. But you will never get 180 degree's bend in that tight of a radius with a hand bender, the handle will get in the way. I do like the wheel pully idea.


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

I use one of these for the 1/2" emt. http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-CT364-1...678678?hash=item2a4257d456:g:470AAOSwEK9T9PDe
I bought it thinking it would work with the 3/4 emt but it wont fit in it. Bends the 1/2" very well. I do have to put a pair of vise grips on the end of the 1/2 to keep it from moving while starting the bend but no big deal.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

m2ms said:


> Can you post a link to purchase the bender with some pics and a piece you were able to bend correctly?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Sorry, don't have a link where to buy it. I bought it at a local store and it was the only one they had. It also doesn't have any company names on it or anything. This one is made for 3/4" I guess but as you can see, it also does the 1/2" good too!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks like I have the same bender that ozarkmtnhunter uses, so his link shows you what it is and where to get one


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

Maxtor said:


> Looks like I have the same bender that ozarkmtnhunter uses, so his link shows you what it is and where to get one


I believe I found one for about 35.00 shipped when I bought mine of ebay a few years ago.


----------



## travislsullivan (Jul 6, 2015)

Has anyone looked at Family tradition stands and ladders? They seem to be made from EMT conduit as well as they are galvanized and powder coated. They seem really nice and if they what they are made out of then there is no reason that what is being made on here won't stand up to your use and abuse. Good looking ladders guys. I just may have to borrow a friends welder and make a few of my own. Thanks for the idea, I've struck out looking for old tv towers to fab into steps.


----------



## FIZZY (Jul 10, 2004)

ozarkmountainhunter You must have used Rigid aluminum conduit. It is heaver and is threaded at the ends like rigid steel conduit. I sell the stuff. Aluminum EMT conduit is brand new to the market, has the exact same dimensions and uses the same fittings as steel EMT. It uses the same dies in the benders. It weighs next to nothing. It's worth a look for your projects.


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

Yep you are right that is what I used.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

my 3/4" OD bender is similar to the unit linked above....
remember to bend those steps over 180 degrees and you can stack sections on top of each other!! You have to peel the "rung" off the bender but is worth the trouble!! Trying to find a pulley so I can build a bender for 3/4" conduit "rungs" now, will make a jig for my bender which looks like this http://www.harborfreight.com/bench-top-bar-and-rod-bender-38471.html


----------



## ozarkmtnhunter (Jul 17, 2005)

RatherBArchery said:


> my 3/4" OD bender is similar to the unit linked above....
> remember to bend those steps over 180 degrees and you can stack sections on top of each other!! You have to peel the "rung" off the bender but is worth the trouble!! Trying to find a pulley so I can build a bender for 3/4" conduit "rungs" now, will make a jig for my bender which looks like this http://www.harborfreight.com/bench-top-bar-and-rod-bender-38471.html


I am thinking the same exact thing. As soon as I get my new shop built I will have one like that. What size radius are you going to try?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

ozarkmtnhunter said:


> I am thinking the same exact thing. As soon as I get my new shop built I will have one like that. What size radius are you going to try?


Not sure what diameter, enough for two of my size 13 boots side by side.......


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

It might be be pretty hard to bend 3/4 by hand. I eventually broke the pulley from too much force with half inch. Another option I did when I lost the correct pulley for a while is take a piece of plywood and turn it down into a pulley shape. I don't have a lathe so I did this using a bench grinder. It worked but not near as good as the pulley though. They wanted to kink more often. I cut my pieces to 20 inches before I started. Next time I'm at the farm I'll take a picture of the wooden jig.

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

If I had a 7/8" diameter die for our Jancy hydraulic bender at work I would go that route but we only have a 1" and 3/4". I have bent some 1/2" EMT rungs with it but it is slow compared to the hand bender!! I still prefer the rounded "horseshoe" shaped rungs anyway!!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Just made a full set using the bender in my pic above. Worked great and the sticks work great too! Took them in my paint booth and gave them a coat of primer/paint and now ready to be used...... Thanks for sharing your ideas


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Did you try bending them past 180 so that you can stack the sections??? Post pictures of your painted ladder.....
What I like to do is paint them flat black and after that dries paint them brown thru a piece of expanded metal, actually formed a scrap piece to lay over top about an inch larger than the ladder. This leaves almost a snake skin appearance which blends in with tree bark nicely!!!! Make sense????


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

I like all the ideas and these things are fun to make but I've almost completely stopped using lock on stands. I have a set for each lock on I have

Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I just installed a stick ladder yesterday and hated using it!! I think mine are so much easier to install and use!! I have a special strap system I use that is rated at 5000#.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*strap system*

Here is the strap and buckle....
I don't climb telephone poles.....but I could!!


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

I took a picture just today of where the chain attaches on mine. I was checking cameras and trimmed this stand









Sent from my LGLS991 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

cgoehl125 said:


> I took a picture just today of where the chain attaches on mine. I was checking cameras and trimmed this stand
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I like that idea of the chain cgoehl, might try that. Just built my first set of these and quickly fell in love with them instead of climbing sticks. Will be making more real soon!


----------



## dberg76 (Sep 25, 2009)

Any thoughts on this slightly modified design?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShaneC (Oct 21, 2007)

The ones I had built were 3/4" for the long pieces and 1/2" for the steps. Instead of butt welding I drilled and put the steps into the upright pieces for strength. They work really well. Based them off the original rapid rails. I would be afraid yours doesn't have enough weld holding them, that emt is pretty thin.


----------



## ShaneC (Oct 21, 2007)

The ones I had built were 3/4" for the long pieces and 1/2" for the steps. Instead of butt welding I drilled and put the steps into the upright pieces for strength. They work really well. Based them off the original rapid rails. I would be afraid yours doesn't have enough weld holding them, that emt is pretty thin. 

The ones I made are at the beginning of this thread.


----------



## trailboy (Sep 29, 2013)

This is cool, following

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

Since this thread got brought back up I thought I'd post up some more pictures from a set I just hung. I still love these ladders and feel safer than store bought. Someone posted earlier about the tree needing to be straight but it doesn't at all. The ladder will follow every curve of the tree with ease. This one is fairly straight but I have some in horseshoe trees.









Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## nito900rr (Oct 7, 2016)

Looks good to me

Sent from my SM-J327T using Tapatalk


----------



## Linghunt (Sep 29, 2017)

I see lots of nice designs with positive features. Well done. 

I made a custom EMT galvanized ladder many years ago for roof access where a convectional ladder wouldn't fit. I got all the parts cut and coped and was ready to go with welding step the next day after work.

Long story short, I mentioned the project to an old time welder I worked with. He jumped on my tail and educated me on *metal fume fever* and effects of zinc oxide fumes.

I didn't even think about that issue, anyhow he had me acid dip all of the weld areas. I figured I missed a bullet on that one being ignorant on the topic. Anyhow it was probably mentioned earlier in this long thread, but I didn't see it. 

A post seemed like the thing to do.


----------



## Oncorhynchus (May 19, 2016)

Very cool, very talented people! Following


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I just built a 10ft section on Sunday for a special secret spot I have been meaning to hang. Will start with my removable 5 foot section so most likely the 10 footer will be all I'll need??!! Since the season is already underway I burned up a bit of camo duct tape to make it blend in...........


----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

I just skimmed through this interesting thread, and thought I'd toss this tidbit out there for anyone who's having trouble with kinking the tubing on tight bends with whatever tool you're using:

Fill the tube with lead shot or dry sand before bending it. 
Cap the ends with plugs or duct tape to prevent a workbench mess.
(Really almost any granular material should work, as long as it's dry so you can pour it out when you're done.)


This media pushes out against the tube walls during the bending process and supports a nice round profile, preventing the kinks.


----------

